# Falcone e Borsellino



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

il gip di aplermo ha detto che si è prossimi alla verità sulla strage di Capaci.
ha aggiuto inoltre, che sono verità cosi forti che non sanno se l'italia reggerà questo colpo.

al piu' presto vi citero' la fonte, vogliate scusarmi . forse qualcuno di voi lo ha letto sulla carta stampata di ieri.
io sono rimasta turbata da questa cosa. non è novità, dalle dichiarazioni di brusca che qualcuno del governo ci sia in mezzo...dichiarazioni di un anno fa..ma dette cosi mi fanno un certo effetto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Sono preoccupata per il gip di Palermo.


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono preoccupata per il gip di Palermo.


Già.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il gip di aplermo ha detto che si è prossimi alla verità sulla strage di Capaci.
> ha aggiuto inoltre, che sono verità cosi forti che non sanno se l'italia reggerà questo colpo.
> 
> al piu' presto vi citero' la fonte, vogliate scusarmi . forse qualcuno di voi lo ha letto sulla carta stampata di ieri.
> io sono rimasta turbata da questa cosa.* non è novità, dalle dichiarazioni di brusca che qualcuno del governo ci sia in mezzo*...dichiarazioni di un anno fa..ma dette cosi mi fanno un certo effetto.


Basta riascoltarsi l'ultima intervista di Borsellino...


----------



## Abigail (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono preoccupata per il gip di Palermo.


Anch'io


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

Io invece temo che non verrà fuori nulla..... cioè che noi, comuni cittadini, non sapremo nulla.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io invece temo che non verrà fuori nulla..... cioè che noi, comuni cittadini, non sapremo nulla.


 Questa volta non è detto...


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa volta non è detto...


Lo spero davvero.
Tutti meritano di avere giustizia, una giustizia vera, libera, e che possa risanare ogni veleno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Lo spero davvero.
> Tutti meritano di avere giustizia, una giustizia vera, libera, e che possa risanare ogni veleno.


 Soprattutto il Paese.


----------



## Giusy (21 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto il Paese.


Il Paese ed i morti, nonchè le loro famiglie.


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Sparisce all'interno dei titoli l'inchiesta di Caltanissetta sulle stragi del 1992. Ma sul Tg3 e su La7 c'è!

di *REPORTER SENZA RETE*





*


•ASCOLTA L'OSSERVATORIO DEI TG DEL 21 LUGLIO 2010 
•ASCOLTA L'ANALISI DEI TG DEL 21 LUGLIO 2010 
•ASCOLTA IL COMMENTO DEI TG DEL 21 LUGLIO 2010 
•LEGGI L'OSSERVATORIO DEI TG DEL 21 LUGLIO 2010*
*LA PROVA DELL'OSSERVATORIO TG IN VIDEO*


*I TITOLI DEL 21 LUGLIO 2010 -* Questa sera titoli ed impaginazioni assai differenziate per i nostri tg. Gli unici 2 a presentare una scaletta in qualche modo assimilabili, sono il Tg La 7 ed il Tg 3, che partono entrambi con la P 3, passando al richiamo di Fini all’etica nella politica e agli scenari adombrati dalle dichiarazioni, in parte smentite,  dei PM di Caltanissetta sulle stragi del 92.  Tg  5 e tg 2 aprono con Tremonti che nega una nuova manovra in autunno , mentre il Tg 1 esordisce  le maree nere in America ed in Cina.  
Fede apre con l’auspicio del Premier per una sollecita approvazione dell ddl intercettazioni,  e poi tante notizie e consigli sul caldo. Studio Aperto con l’omicidio nel chietino. A parte l’attenzione dl tg La 7 e del Tg 3, le notizie esplosive della magistratura siciliana sono assenti dai Tg, o presenti solo attraverso le smentite del Presidente della commissione Antimafia Pisanu. Nel commento approfondiamo il tema con il collega di Libero Gian Luigi Nuzzi, il cui articolo di oggi campeggiava sotto il titolo che si riferiva ad una bomba sulla testa di Berlusconi.

Per il resto il clima estivo induce alle “varie ed eventuali”. Il tg firmato da Mentana decide di recuperare sul referendum per l’acqua pubblica, che non aveva trovato spazio nei giorni scorsi; presenta poi una interessante intervista ad un sindaco del trevigiano che vuole cacciare gli omosessuali dal paese. Emilio fede ci spiega prchè la mattina ci sentiamo più stanchi di quando siamo andati a letto, mentre il tg 1 ci dice che contro la calura non bisogna disdegnare le intramontabili granite. 

*Il Commento di Gianluigi Nuzzi, inviato di “Libero”
(Intervista di Nello Trocchia)* *I magistrati di Caltanissetta affermano: “Non sappiamo se la politica saprà reggere la verità sulle stragi”. Come interpreti queste frasi?*
Un magistrato, se pensa che la politica non sappia reggere queste novità,  e se la cosa è vera, deve andare subito dal presidente della Repubblica e rimettere a lui le novità delle indagini, come è successo anche in passato. Sono cose che non si dicono  fuori da un incontro o durante un incontro istituzionale. Il magistrato non deve preoccuparsi degli esiti delle sue inchieste, di quello che determinano, altrimenti compie scelte che non sono dettate dall’incedere dell’inchiesta ma da quelle che causano.
*I giornali di area di centro-destra, ogni qual volta i magistrati parlano di verità, chiamano in causa Silvio Berlusconi. Una lettura politica o potrebbe arrivare presto un coinvolgimento diretto del primo ministro?
*Sono i verbali di Spatuzza che indicano Berlusconi come uomo in contatto con i Graviano, sono i verbali di Ciancimino che indicano in Dell’Utri l’uomo della trattativa che avrebbe preso il posto di Don Vito. Certo se i magistrati di Caltanissetta dicono la politica potrebbe non reggere novità ci sono due interpretazioni. O si riferiscono allo stato in generale o alla politica, intesa come Berlusconi.
*Trattative, intermediari, colletti bianchi, servizi segreti ‘deviati’. Quanto i tg stanno raccontando queste vicende e come. L’opinione pubblica è correttamente informata?*
No. Ne scrivo domani sul giornale. C’è molta confusione in giro, anche da parte di noi giornalisti, ma stiamo parlando anche di un fenomeno molto complesso. La mafia ha una capacità di mutarsi in modo devastante, destrutturando le verità, attraverso falsi pentiti, false dichiarazioni, siamo e camminiamo su un tessuto cangiante di colori. Lari (capo della procura nissena) dice bene quando afferma ‘cerco verità granitiche’ prima di avviare un processo, un buon inizio per evitare le brutte figure di qualche magistrato palermitano che ha portato a processo i colletti bianchi che sono stati poi assolti. 



http://www.articolo21.org/1512/notizia/sparisce-allinterno-dei-titoli-linchiesta-di.html


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

*mari*

grazie.


----------

